# Retching and White foam vomit :/



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

This afternoon Hudson was outside while I was in the kitchen and I heard this horrible sound. Then worked it was actually coming from him, he retched for nearly 2 mins and then brought up white foam stuff.

I took him straight to the vets as big breeds are prone to bloat. Receptionist spoke to the vet who said she didnt have time to see him right now and that it didn't sound serious anyway.

So I am nipping back shortly for an appointment hopefully she is right and it's just a tummy ache or something although his stools are fine.


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

max has been rushed in too with white foam (but also diarrhoea, collapsing and quickened breathing)

been fobbed off with anti sickness stuff and a "if he vomits bring him back"....hes trying to vomit but now flaked out.


no answers except press your vet for an appointment - im changing my vet's as of tomorrow.....


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Is he still doing it? Sounds like kennel cough if he is, they sound like they are retching and choking and then bring up white foam.

Nalas just had it, not nice.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kennel cough or hunger maybe? Mine will retch and bring up foam or bile when they've gone a bit too long without something in their stomachs.


----------



## LittleSherlock (Jan 30, 2013)

Sherlock's just over a bout of Kennel Cough and thats what he did- sounded and looked like he was trying to cough something up and then the white foamy gooey stuff came out.... every dog around here had it - it was mental! 2 weeks of antibiotics followed and no contact with other dogs for 3 weeks!

So if he keeps at it during the rest of today and tomorrow thats probably what it is but when you get to the vet let them know you suspect Kennel because its highly contagious so they won't want you sitting in the waiting room with other dogs.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll second the kc, my lot have just been through it, and it was exactly as you describe.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine frequently do it. As others say, it can be kennel cough if they are doing it frequently, but just as likely eaten some grass or something else. Certainly not a cause for concern and as far as I know not a sign of bloat or anything else serious. Some dogs do it several times a week.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Honey is good at helping with KC.....i didn't take Nala to the vets with hers as it was never that bad, she brought bile up for a day and then coughed for another 4, but she was fine in herself the whole time so I just gave her honey and lemon 3 times a day.
If at any point she had started to seem unwell, lethargic, no appetite etc she would have gone to the vets, but Lexis had it 4 times now so i had an idea of what to do.

It does literally come from no where though, Nala was fine on the morning and by lunch time coughing.

Its important to keep him away from other dogs for 3 weeks at least as it is highly contagious and is airbourne.

Its rife at the minute is is everywhere.

And as said get the vet to come out to you rather than taking him in as again it will spread it.


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

suze23 said:


> max has been rushed in too with white foam (but also diarrhoea, collapsing and quickened breathing)
> 
> been fobbed off with anti sickness stuff and a "if he vomits bring him back"....hes trying to vomit but now flaked out.
> 
> no answers except press your vet for an appointment - im changing my vet's as of tomorrow.....


Oh God that sounds like a dog we had come into work we rushed to the vet and had a twisted gut went straight into an operation. I would rush my to another vet they sound awful!

Thanks guys will mention KC if it doing the rounds at the moment.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

purpleskyes said:


> Oh God that sounds like a dog we had come into work we rushed to the vet and had a twisted gut went straight into an operation. I would rush my to another vet they sound awful!
> 
> Thanks guys will mention KC if it doing the rounds at the moment.


I wouldn't take him into the reception waiting area if there's any suspicion it's kc, just pop in and tell them, and wait with him so you can keep the windows down on your car in this heat.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Adam tends to do this if he has eaten too much grass! (he's part cow I think).
(although I didnt realiese that KC was doing the rounds at the moment..good to know!).


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

purpleskyes said:


> Oh God that sounds like a dog we had come into work we rushed to the vet and had a twisted gut went straight into an operation. I would rush my to another vet they sound awful!
> 
> Thanks guys will mention KC if it doing the rounds at the moment.


see my thread....

been given anti sickness injection - my dog is a little sleepy and rather not balanced.... he has 30 mins then i will be ringing and asking them for another vet....


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

suze23 said:


> see my thread....
> 
> been given anti sickness injection - my dog is a little sleepy and rather not balanced.... he has 30 mins then i will be ringing and asking them for another vet....


I saw your thread but the OPs dog has brought up white froth once - as most dogs do on a fairly regular basis. Your dog is extremely ill and one symptom happens to be vomiting white froth - truly they are not comparable.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I hope hudsons doing ok.. we're another one here who had kc about a month ago, grizz got it and we were told either let it run its course or anitbiotics to help him fight it as hes getting older now we took the antibiotic route.. all £120 of it!!

Hes fine now, kept him away from other dogs and walking areas, zelda never caught it though.


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

Just got back from the vets and she has given him a clean bill of health. The only thing is that his windpipe is slightly inflamed so I have to keep an eye on that and walk him on a headcollar or harness which I have been doing recently anyway.

She said that I was doing a great job with him and commented on how well behaved and friendly he was which was great given the behaviours they are notorious for.


----------

